# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  proviron and prostate issues?

## oker

I am trying to lower my estrogen levels due to prostate issues, since proviron has estrogen reducing abilities will it assist in alleviating symptoms associated with BPH or prostatitus? I don’t have any other AI as an option as they’re to expensive gere in Thailand, and there is no generic version available.

Proviron and finasteride are very cheap alternatives _(if indeed proviron will work for prostate issues, finasteride I believe takes too long to help with any symptoms of BHP)_. Any advice from senior members who have tried proviron with the sole purpose of reducing estrogen for prostate issues would be highly appreciated.

Cheers in advance

----------


## oker

anyone?

----------


## ***xxx***

proviron is a dht derivative - so dont use it if u have prostate issues! the point is that dht enlargens ur prostate therefore u should lower ur dht level, not ur estrogen level. btw proviron doesn t lower your estrogen level, only arimidex and co. can do this. 

finasteride is what u r searching for -> it was originally developed to help against prostate enlargement.

----------


## ***xxx***

here read it up:

www.proscar.com and www.drugs.com/proscar.html

----------


## oker

> proviron is a dht derivative - so dont use it if u have prostate issues! the point is that dht enlargens ur prostate therefore u should lower ur dht level, not ur estrogen level. btw proviron doesn t lower your estrogen level, only arimidex and co. can do this. 
> 
> finasteride is what u r searching for -> it was originally developed to help against prostate enlargement.


Cheers bro, interesting...the following site claims that, although proviron doesn't do as well as arimidex or aromasin , it is still effective in reducing estrogen, which I thought was a contributing factor to prostate issues, not the test:

http://www.silownia.net/steroids/proviron

There are a number of other sites that claim the same (proviron reduces estrogen), including steroid .com and bb.com. And I am not trying to show you up here dude just trying to place the facts into perspective for myself. Anyway, cheers for the advice

----------


## ***xxx***

> Cheers bro, interesting...the following site claims that, although proviron doesn't do as well as arimidex or aromasin , it is still effective in reducing estrogen, which I thought was a contributing factor to prostate issues, not the test:
> 
> http://www.silownia.net/steroids/proviron
> 
> There are a number of other sites that claim the same (proviron reduces estrogen), including steroid.com and bb.com. And I am not trying to show you up here dude just trying to place the facts into perspective for myself. Anyway, cheers for the advice


I know, it s an old bodybuilding myth. has been around for at least 10 years - and the steroid profiles are really, really bad on both sites. google proviron and search for medical sites, not bodybuilding sites - there is no reason why proviron should act as an estrogen inhibitor. 

and like I said: u need to control dht, not estrogen. estrogen doesn t enlarge ur prostate, it s the dht that is doing the enlargement...read it up!

----------


## Kale

> I know, it s an old bodybuilding myth. has been around for at least 10 years - and the steroid profiles are really, really bad on both sites. google proviron and search for medical sites, not bodybuilding sites - there is no reason why proviron should act as an estrogen inhibitor. 
> 
> and like I said: *u need to control dht, not estrogen. estrogen doesn t enlarge ur prostate, it s the dht that is doing the enlargement...read it up*!


Why BPH Occurs

The cause of BPH is not well understood. No definite information on risk factors exists. For centuries, it has been known that BPH occurs mainly in older men and that it doesn't develop in men whose testes were removed before puberty. For this reason, some researchers believe that factors related to aging and the testes may spur the development of BPH.

Throughout their lives, men produce both testosterone , an important male hormone, and small amounts of estrogen, a female hormone. As men age, the amount of active testosterone in the blood decreases, leaving a higher proportion of estrogen. Studies done on animals have suggested that BPH may occur because the higher amount of estrogen within the gland increases the activity of substances that promote cell growth.

Another theory focuses on dihydrotestosterone (DHT), a substance derived from testosterone in the prostate, which may help control its growth. Most animals lose their ability to produce DHT as they age. However, some research has indicated that even with a drop in the blood's testosterone level, older men continue to produce and accumulate high levels of DHT in the prostate. This accumulation of DHT may encourage the growth of cells. Scientists have also noted that men who do not produce DHT do not develop BPH.

Some researchers suggest that BPH may develop as a result of "instructions" given to cells early in life. According to this theory, BPH occurs because cells in one section of the gland follow these instructions and "reawaken" later in life. These "reawakened" cells then deliver signals to other cells in the gland, instructing them to grow or making them more sensitive to hormones that influence growth.

----------


## oker

> Why BPH Occurs
> 
> The cause of BPH is not well understood. No definite information on risk factors exists. For centuries, it has been known that BPH occurs mainly in older men and that it doesn't develop in men whose testes were removed before puberty. For this reason, some researchers believe that factors related to aging and the testes may spur the development of BPH.
> 
> Throughout their lives, men produce both testosterone , an important male hormone, and small amounts of estrogen, a female hormone. As men age, the amount of active testosterone in the blood decreases, leaving a higher proportion of estrogen. Studies done on animals have suggested that BPH may occur because the higher amount of estrogen within the gland increases the activity of substances that promote cell growth.
> 
> Another theory focuses on dihydrotestosterone (DHT), a substance derived from testosterone in the prostate, which may help control its growth. Most animals lose their ability to produce DHT as they age. However, some research has indicated that even with a drop in the blood's testosterone level, older men continue to produce and accumulate high levels of DHT in the prostate. This accumulation of DHT may encourage the growth of cells. Scientists have also noted that men who do not produce DHT do not develop BPH.
> 
> Some researchers suggest that BPH may develop as a result of "instructions" given to cells early in life. According to this theory, BPH occurs because cells in one section of the gland follow these instructions and "reawaken" later in life. These "reawakened" cells then deliver signals to other cells in the gland, instructing them to grow or making them more sensitive to hormones that influence growth.


And there it is in a nutshell - cheers Kale for clearing that up. Following are a few "non-steroid " sites that demonstate proviron as a succesful antiaromatase or that it works in an anti-estrogenic manner (for those that might be interested). 

http://www.diet-pills-24h.com/products/254.html

http://www.24hourmedstore.com/provir...6a9b39e02344ba

http://www.naturalhealthweb.com/articles/Henry9.html

As Kale has said there is no proof that DHT contributes to the prostate issues, on the contrary, more recent research indicates that there is a direct correlation between the increase of estrogen, the decrease of testosterone, and BHP related symptoms. 

"Estrogen levels gradually rise leading to unwanted clinical effects in aging men. Estrogens may promote benign enlargement of the prostate called benign prostatic hyperplasia, BPH; initiate prostate cancer; and, cause gynecomastia ." This is a direct quote from one of the links provided)

http://www.gtxinc.com/tech/faq.htm

The above article discusses both the SERM and a new type of antiaromatase inhibitors called SERD's, "Selective Estrogen Receptor Down-regulators, which have a more potent anti-estrogenic effect, involving destabilization of the estrogen receptor, which leads to its degradation". These new drugs are being researched as a possible prevention for prostatic cancer, much in the way that nolvadex concentrates on breast cancer cells, stopping the estrogen that causes cancer cell growth, but..."This finding opens a new arena for drug design, suggests Greene. Nuclear receptors, such as the estrogen receptor, are major drug targets, accounting for more than 20 percent of all drugs. This finding suggests "we could move beyond 'designer estrogens,' to all sorts of small molecules that mimic the actions of various hormones," Greene said. "We could create designer androgens for prostate cancer, or designer glucocorticoids to treat inflammation."

http://www.drmirkin.com/archive/7045.html

And this from the above article: 

"Men who have the highest blood levels of the female hormone, estrogen are the ones most likely to suffer from benign prostatic hyperplasia (2) and to develop prostate cancer (3). *Blood levels of the male hormones, testosterone and dihydrotestosterone, are not associated with susceptibility to prostate cancer* (3,4,5) or benign prostatic hypertrophy (6). *Testosterone enlarges prostates only after the prostate has been sensitized by the female hormone, estrogen*

----------


## BITTAPART2

well someone here on steroid .com better tell most all of the physicians in north america that DHT has little to do with BPH because I take avadart for my prostate and it works very well, like within 20 minutes the pain is gone

----------


## BG

> well someone here on steroid.com better tell most all of the physicians in north america that DHT has little to do with BPH because I take avadart for my prostate and it works very well, like within 20 minutes the pain is gone


What type of pain??

----------


## baine

> proviron is a dht derivative - so dont use it if u have prostate issues! the point is that dht enlargens ur prostate therefore u should lower ur dht level, not ur estrogen level. btw proviron doesn t lower your estrogen level, only arimidex and co. can do this. 
> 
> finasteride is what u r searching for -> it was originally developed to help against prostate enlargement.


BPH is an androgenic side effect and is caused by testesterone armozating into dht, and is therefore excess estrogen is off no concern to you.

i agree with the fact that proviron is a dht derivative and may thus exacerbate prostrate problems, however proviron may result in lowering your estrogen level as dht is known to be an antagonist for estrogen

however finasteride was originally produced for its ability to counter BPH, its subsequent effectivness at combatting mpb is only a by-product of its intended use .

Use the finasteride as that is what it was intednded for

----------

